# NVIDIA Optimus funktioniert nicht richtig?



## MirrorsMind (23. November 2014)

Hallo,

das ist mein erster Thread, also bitte gebt mir Bescheid, falls ich Fehler mache, um diese zu korrigieren.

Mein Problem betrifft das Umschalten der Grafikkarten. Einige Spiele (hauptsächlich von Ubisoft und Origin) benutzen laut der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung die NVIDIA GPU, aber wenn ich sie starten möchte, kommt nur ein Blackscreen. Ich kann diese Spiele nur per Task-Manager schließen. Wenn ich die Spiele mit der Intel GPU starte, dann startet es ganz normal, aber mit entsprechenden FPS. 

Mein Laptop:
MSI GT70 2PC Dominator

Die eingebauten Komponenten:
GPU: NVIDIA GTX 870M
CPU: Intel i7 4810MQ
HDD: WDC WD7500BPKT-22PK4T0
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 

Ich suche schon seit 2 Wochen nach einer Lösung. Ich bitte um schnelle Antwort!


MfG

MirrorsMind


----------



## Micman09 (23. November 2014)

Neuster treiber drauf? 
Energiesparmodus deaktiviert?


----------



## MirrorsMind (23. November 2014)

Ja, ich habe den aktuellsten Treiber (344.75) und keinen Energiesparmodus aktiviert, sondern auf Höchstleistung gestellt.


----------



## iTzZent (23. November 2014)

Ich habe auch ein GT70 und keine Probleme mit Optimus. Welche Farbe hat der Powerbutton beim Starten der Anwendung?

Welches Bios und welche EC Firmware hast du drauf?


----------



## MirrorsMind (23. November 2014)

Orange und soweit ich weiß bedeutet das, dass die NVIDIA GPU benutzt wird.

Ich habe keine BIOS bzw. Firmware Updates gemacht. Sollte ich beide updaten?


----------



## iTzZent (23. November 2014)

Orange = Nvidia
Weiss= Intel

Und ja, natürlich sollte man ein Bios & Firmware Update machen, wenn der Hersteller schon eines rausbringt.

Bios (vom 19.11.2014) http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/E1763IMS.515.zip
EC Firmware (vom 15.10.2014) http://dl.msi.com/download_files/frm_exe/1763EMS1.516.zip

Anleitung Bios: http://www.msi.com/files/pdf/Flash_BIOS_by_UEFI_BIOS_Setup_Utility_en.pdf
Anleitung EC Firmware: http://www.msi.com/files/pdf/EC_Firmware_Update_SOP_for_Windows_EN.pdf


----------



## MirrorsMind (23. November 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.  

Ich bin bei BIOS Updates immer vorsichtig, weil ich denke, dass das Risiko das Notebook zu zerstören, größer ist als bei "normalen" Updates.

Ich melde mich nach dem Updaten wieder.

PS: Ich bin wirklich beeindruckt von der Schnelligkeit.


----------



## MirrorsMind (23. November 2014)

Hm... Hat sich nichts geändert. 
Die Spiele starten noch immer nur mit einem Blackscreen.


----------



## iTzZent (23. November 2014)

Um welche Spiele geht es ?
Betrifft es nur Spiele mit einer Loader Software wie Origin etc ?
Welche Windows Version nutzt du ?


----------



## MirrorsMind (23. November 2014)

Es geht um Spiele, die hauptsächlich Loader Software benutzen. In meinem Fall AC Unity und Far Cry 4 von Uplay und FIFA 15 und Battleflield 3 von Origin. Alle Steam Spiele funktionieren problemlos. 

Ich benutze Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit.


----------



## iTzZent (23. November 2014)

Hmm wende dich mal an den Support von den Spielen, denn das klingt für mich ehr nach derem Problem, wenn alles andere läuft.

Aber schaue mal hier : https://forums.geforce.com/default/...a-card-vs-integrated-graphics-and-origin-ea-/


----------



## MirrorsMind (24. November 2014)

Werde ich machen, aber bevor ich ihn neu aufgesetzt habe (aufgrund des Kaufes der SSD), hatten die Spiele kurz nachdem ich den Intel Treiber deinstalliert und den neuesten NVIDIA Treiber installiert habe, funktioniert. 
Ich habe es schon versucht, aber ohne Erfolg.


----------



## iTzZent (24. November 2014)

Eigentlich funktioniert die Nvidia Karte nicht ohne die Intel Grafikkarte, da das Signal der Nvidia Karte über die Intel Karte geschleift wird. Beim GT72 hat MSI das ganze anders gelöst, da gibt es kein Optimus mehr, um genau solche Probleme, wie du sie gerade hast, zu vermeiden.


----------



## MirrorsMind (24. November 2014)

Es gibt auch keine Möglichkeit Optimus zu deaktivieren?


----------



## MirrorsMind (28. November 2014)

Habe das Problem lösen können mit diesem Programm: 
http://www.wagnardmobile.com/DDU/


----------

